# Muscle Loss after Neutering?



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Can anyone explain to me how things work with male dogs and their muscle mass after they are neutered.

Cody is almost 9 months, not neutered and he is HUGE! he has a lot of muscle mass and a nice big head and deep chest. If I neutered him today(which I am not) will he keep the muscle mass he has acquired, or lose it?

I am a bit confused as to how this all works. I know waiting 18-24 months is ideal, but has anyone neutered at 12 months with no change to their body build?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't think a dog will lose muscle mass post-neutering -- unless you stop exercising him. Testosterone likely plays a role in the development of muscle mass, but not so critically that, w/o it, a dog would waste away. I know plenty of neutered dogs (my own included, who was neutered at 10 months) who, when in condition, are rock hard, built dogs.


----------

